# Is this Uber insurance a trick?



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I read the fine print on the newly available disability-medical-survivor insurance from Uber. Within the language, we _must certify _that we are independent contractors. Hmmm. Why does that have to be in there? I was going to sign up and pay the 3.75 cents a mile until that popped up. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I am not prepared to comply with the certification request at this time. Beware.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

They want it for leverage when you try and sue them later saying that they mischaracterized your employment status.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Just because you affirm something doesn't make it true. If a judge decides we are employees no matter what agreement we sign we are employees. Even if you don't sign up for the insurance you are not an employee till the courts decide you are.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

NCHeel said:


> Just because you affirm something doesn't make it true. If a judge decides we are employees no matter what agreement we sign we are employees. Even if you don't sign up for the insurance you are not an employee till the courts decide you are.


True but I think it would give them some advantage if you have agreed that you are not an employee.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> True but I think it would give them some advantage if you have agreed that you are not an employee.


The court doesn't care what you sign, they'll do what they want.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Butter said:


> The court doesn't care what you sign, they'll do what they want.


The court very much cares what you sign they may still decide the other way but it is a consideration, why in the world would we have contracts if the courts does not care?


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Contracts are between parties, once the court gets involved it is their choice if they'll consider it valid or enforce it to a greater or lesser extent than what is actually written.


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The court very much cares what you sign they may still decide the other way but it is a consideration, why in the world would we have contracts if the courts does not care?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trust me, if you are injured or disabled, you do not want to go to court to recover costs from an insurer, court is only done as a last resort.

Based on your miles driving for Uber last month, calculate the yearly cost of Uber's disability-medical-survivor insurance. Ask an independent agent knowledgeable in disability-medical-survivor insurance, the cost of what is offered for similar coverage by other insurers in you state.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly I would call Aflac and price out a policy to cover this instead. I'm paying $50 a month and it covers me as long as I'm not doing anything criminal.

Let's assume you round up another gig doing something like helping someone move or post mates or something minor, the. It would kick in as well.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Honestly I would call Aflac and price out a policy to cover this instead. I'm paying $50 a month and it covers me as long as I'm not doing anything criminal. Let's assume you round up another gig doing something like helping someone move or post mates or something minor, the. It would kick in as well.


You should get answers from your insurer before doing anything new of different. Since I am not a licensed agent in your state, I can only give general advise. Rules differ from insurer-to-insurer and state-to-state. Asking about ridesharing/TFH (including postmates) is an exception because insurers often cancel a personal a policy for this reason. Never identify yourself asking there questions or work through an independent insurance agent.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> You should get answers from your insurer before doing anything new of different. Since I am not a licensed agent in your state, I can only give general advise. Rules differ from insurer-to-insurer and state-to-state. Asking about ridesharing/TFH (including postmates) is an exception because insurers often cancel a personal a policy for this reason. Never identify yourself asking there questions or work through an independent insurance agent.


Aflac is supplemental accident insurance.

I pay for Aflac out of pocket (its not a group policy), started with the assumption that i was a taxi driver with zero coverage for myself as an independent owner/operator.

The policy was adapted (at no cost, because there was no increase in risk) when uber came to town to cover me during ubering. Then I somehow got added in for while i was riding my motor bike, then it was extended to just cover any and all accidents. (this somehow made it cheaper)

I'm at a loss about how it all works out, but my policy with Aflac started out with me being an independent operator cab driver and went from there. Total honesty and clear communication has kept me covered.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Aflac is supplemental accident insurance.
> I pay for Aflac out of pocket (its not a group policy), started with the assumption that i was a taxi driver with zero coverage for myself as an independent owner/operator.
> The policy was adapted (at no cost, because there was no increase in risk) when uber came to town to cover me during ubering. Then I somehow got added in for while i was riding my motor bike, then it was extended to just cover any and all accidents. (this somehow made it cheaper)
> I'm at a loss about how it all works out, but my policy with Aflac started out with me being an independent operator cab driver and went from there. Total honesty and clear communication has kept me covered.


I did not know that Aflac offered any auto insurance coverage, supplemental or otherwise, for TFH drivers. Is there a web site or phone number?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> I did not know that Aflac offered any auto insurance coverage, supplemental or otherwise, for TFH drivers. Is there a web site or phone number?


NOT AUTO INSURANCE

The aflac accident insurance i have is effectively WORKERS COMP for the independent contractor.

personal ACCIDENT insurance. As in i get into a car accident and bust my face and break three bones and spend 4 months in recovery, the odds of me working during those 4 months is near zero, however Aflac would pay for everything beyond my health insurance and pay me $600 a week for covering my bills.

Because I'm an IC for the cab company i'm driving for it's the same deal.

I also have it on my policy to pay out $800 to the cab company to pay off my accident deductible with them.

https://www.aflac.com/business/reso...rovide-an-important-financial-safety-net.aspx


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

As I understand AFLACs business they also sell to employees like bus drives who do not have their own workers compensation insurance. Do you know if workers compensation insurance would cover other situations that you cannot work? For example, in an accident you are not injured, but your car is damaged and unavailable to Uber for 2 weeks. I suppose rental-reimbursement would be another alternative.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> As I understand AFLACs business they also sell to employees like bus drives who do not have their own workers compensation insurance. Do you know if workers compensation insurance would cover other situations that you cannot work? For example, in an accident you are not injured, but your car is damaged and unavailable to Uber for 2 weeks. I suppose rental-reimbursement would be another alternative.


Ahh..

You have to be injured. _*Aflac does not cover your car in any way*_, just insurance for you and your ability to work. This is something i never considered or worried about because I've always either carried proper commercial auto or was in a company taxi. (or was taking like 2 uber trips per week)

And my policy isn't through the cab company, it's an individual policy.

Here's the exclusion list, basically no drunken coverage, no breaking the law. If i was DUI or felony reckless driving Aflac WOULD NOT apply.

_Aflac will not pay benefits for an Injury, treatment, or loss that is caused by or occurs as a result of a Covered Person's:_

_Being exposed to war or any act of war, declared or undeclared, or actively serving in any of the armed forces or units auxiliary thereto, including the National Guard or Reserve;_
_*Being intoxicated or under the influence of alcohol, drugs, or any narcotic*, unless administered on the advice of a Physician and taken according to the Physician's instructions (the term "intoxicated" refers to that condition as defined by the law of the jurisdiction in which the cause of the loss occurred);_
_Using any drug, narcotic, hallucinogen, or chemical substance (unless administered by a Physician and taken according to the Physician's instructions) or voluntarily taking any kind of poison or inhaling any kind of gas or fumes;_
_*Participating in, or attempting to participate in, an illegal activity that is defined as a felony* ("felony" is as defined by the law of the jurisdiction in which the activity takes place); or being incarcerated in any detention facility or penal institution;_
_Intentionally self-inflicting a bodily injury, or committing or attempting suicide, while sane or insane;_
_Having cosmetic surgery or other elective procedures that are not Medically Necessary; or_
_Having dental treatment except as a result of Injury._


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

that doesn't really make any sense


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Every insurance is a scam


----------

